# Lathe Tool Grinding Models



## vtcnc (Jan 5, 2019)

Not mine...spotted these on Craigslist this morning. Maybe someone would be interested. 

tool models
https://vermont.craigslist.org/tls/d/west-charleston-tool-models/6782260807.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Jan 5, 2019)

The dude likes them quite a lot -----


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 5, 2019)

they seem to be the type used by that famous Randy K guy.  If they are, they are worth every penny!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2019)

Here I've been throwing my extra wood into the firepit  I just burned $3,000,000 worth of tooling .


----------



## benmychree (Jan 5, 2019)

If they were worth that kind of money, I'd start making them!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 5, 2019)

They are only worth it because Randy is now deceased (I think).  He used to sell them to his students when he taught metalworking to them.  I really don't remember what they cost then.  I don't think he has taught in over 20 years, but If you want to start making models of this size (12" X 1 5/8 square) with ACCURATE angles -  go ahead, there is a market for them.  A non-antique version should sell for about 40$ plus shipping...


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 5, 2019)

These are about 1-1/2 hours from me. I sent him a note but haven’t heard back. Who is Randy K?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2019)

vtcnc said:


> Who is Randy K?



He must have been a very wealthy woodworker if he was selling these !


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 5, 2019)

I can't remember how to spell his last name... It began with Kh... something like Khoupot (but I know that's not quite right)  He wrote books on hobby machining and model railroading in the 60s and 70s...


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 5, 2019)

Do you mean Rudy Kouhoupt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 5, 2019)

That's his name!!  I've seen another set by him that he used to teach somebody.  All his work was that finely detailed...  Of course, this set could be a lookalike, imitation, or one made by one of his proteges...


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 5, 2019)

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/list/group/422


----------



## chips&more (Jan 6, 2019)

That’s only ~ $17 apiece. Sounds fair to me. Try and make them for that. They are around a foot long. And maybe engraved too?


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 6, 2019)

Just got off the phone with the seller. They are still available. I know, $150 sounds like a lot but I'd spend an hour just cutting each one up. I think that would be a about 9 hours minimum. Knowing me...I'd spend two days on it. They are solid oak and he said they have some chips in them but they are still useful as is.

He used to teach shop at the local high school up in Northern Vermont back in the 1980s. He was a Navy machinist prior to that. He figured the models would be the easiest way to show the students how the angles should be ground.

I asked him if the angles are "theoretically" correct. He said they are based on his experience, but we then talked about all of the variations and experience that comes with changing rake angles, radii, etc.

Sounds like he wants the cash...not willing to take trades.


----------



## tq60 (Mar 1, 2019)

Found this in the back of the cutter drawer.

Length is 7 inches and the grind marks seem polished.

Looks like a model but real.

Have a lathe big enough to use it too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Mar 1, 2019)

Nicely ground, could also be ground with a semi circulat chip breaker.


----------

